# What coulour goes best with bay?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Green goes well on a bay horse, but I think a lot of people use green already. I like purple and pink on bay a lot. Bay can carry any colour really well though, they are the brunettes of the horse world


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I like the way blues, purples, and greens look on bays. It brings out their color really well


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I've always been a sucker for a hunter green on my bright bay (now if only I could get the money to get some matching tack :rofl, I always love to compliment their natural color, so I use a lot of dark black as a compliment color- it makes Indie's black points stick out more. 

You can also look at some reds, sometimes they don't clash too badly and can really make you look flashier.

Edit: By the way, Kelly is gorgeous! Love her color and her build.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I think Lime green, purple or yellow would look good on her! She's pretty!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Hunter green, purple or burgundy are my favorites. However almost any color works.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I really like Yellow on my bay. But she is a bit darker than your bay. I also like pink on bays.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

How about bright blue


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Red. My name is Kellie btw lol cute =)


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She's a beauty! Congratulations!
I'm all for classic black and maybe touches of white if they have a blaze! I think light olive/lime green looks sharp for a touch of color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cas (Jan 16, 2012)

She's a beauty for sure!  I used purple and teal on my bay when I had one, and it looked pretty good, but you could get away with a lot of colors. I'm partial to purple myself though... And it does look pretty good, this is another boarder's horse that I've been riding, and he's a good example of how pretty purple is on a bay (and I guess I'm wearing teal too, wow I haven't used those colors for years!):


----------

